# Instalar Gento en el espacio no particionado (espacio libre)

## javier0730

Buenos días.

Soy nuevo por aca, disculpen si mi pregunta ya esta documentada en el manual de ayuda: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/es?part=1&chap=4, pero no encontré mi respuesta.

Mi caso es como sigue:

Yo tengo un disco duro de 200 GB en el cual tengo Windows 7 instalado en una particion de 60 GB, tengo una particion de 100 GB para datos personales y deje 40 GB sin particionar, es decir que estan como espacio no asignado a ninguna partición y es aquí donde quiero instalar Gentoo sin perder nada de las otras dos particiones.

Ya he dercargado el liveCD de instalación de Gento, al bootear con él,  inicia en modo Terminal (consola), ya verifique que los servicios de red funcionen correctamente por lo que tengo conexión a Internet. Hasta aquí todo bien pero cuando ejecuto el comando fdisk /dev/sda y posteriormente consulto las particiones con el comando p me aparecen sólo las dos que no quiero modificar, es decir solo aparecen las particiones de /dev/sda1 = 60 GB (Windows) y /dev/sda2 = 100 GB (Datos), como puedo ver los 40 que están sin asignar y crear ahí las particiones necesarias para instalar Gentoo ?

Espero me puedan ayudar, ya que me da miedo perder información de las dos particiones existentes y ya no se como continuar.

Gracias.

----------

## John R. Graham

Movido de "Instalación de Gentoo" para el foro español con la esperanza de que va a mejorar la atención ahí.

- John

----------

## quilosaq

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Installation/Disks/es#Alternativa:_Utilizar_fdisk_para_crear_las_particiones_del_disco

Ahí tienes unas instrucciones genéricas para usar fdisk sacadas del Manual de Gentoo. No las sigas estrictamente pues son para un escenario en el que borras las particiones existentes en el disco. Te servirá para ver que el comando de fdisk para crear particiones nuevas es n.

Mas información con 

```
man fdisk
```

----------

## javier0730

Buenos días.

Agradezco sus respuestas, les comento que para el particionamiento utilice cfdisk en lugar de fdisk. Con este si pude ver el espacio de 40GB no particionados, en los que cree una partición extendida y dentro de esta cree las 4 particiones para Linux.

A partir de aquí segi las instruciones del manual paso a paso hasta que después de Configurar las opciones del nucleo y ejecutar el comando make install me arroja este error: 

```
sh .arch/x86/boot/install.sh 4.4.6-gentoo arch/x86/boot/bzImage \

System.map "/boot"

*** Missing file: arch/x86/boot/bzImage

*** You need to run "make" before "make install"

arch/x86/boot/Makefile:188: recipe for target 'install' failed

make[1]: *** [install] Error 1

arch/x86/boot/Makefile:260: recipe for target 'install' failed

make: *** [install] Error 2
```

uno de los mensajes dice que ejecute primero "make" antes de "make install" si hago esto me aparece este errror:

Error: CPU your select does not support x86-64 instruction set

A que se deberá, será que me falto seleccionar algo en la configuración del nucleo ?

Nuevamente gracias por la ayuda.

----------

## javier0730

Hola nuevamente.

El error mencionado anteriormente se debía a que de forma predeterminada estaba seleccionada en la configuración del núcleo soporte para arquitectura de 64 bits, y yo estoy instalando Gentoo a 32 bits (x86), así que solo desmarque esa opción y pude compilar correctamente el comando make && make modules_install. Hasta ahora va todo bien, si más adelante me trabo en algo les comento en este mismo post.

Gracias.

----------

## javier0730

Hola de nuevo.

Ya estoy casi por finalizar la instalación pero me surgió un problema en la parte final que es la Configuración del Arranque.

Ya he instalado Grub2 con el comando emerge ‐‐ask sys‐boot/grub:2

Posteriormente al ejecutar la instrucción grub2‐install /dev/sda me arroja un error.

Les comento que mi particionamiento quedo de la siguiente forma:

Device ------------ Boot ------------ Size ------------ Id ------------ Type

/dev/sda1 --------------------------- 60 GB ---------- 7 ---------- HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda2 --------------------------- 100 GB --------- 7 ---------- HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda3 --------------------------- 40 GB ---------- 5 ---------- Extended

|-/dev/sda5 -------------------------- 2 MB ---------- ef ---------- EFI (FAT-12/16/32)

|-/dev/sda6 ----------- * ---------- 128 MB ---------- 83 ---------- Linux

|-/dev/sda7 -------------------------- 4 GB ---------- 82 ---------- Linux swap / Solaris

|-/dev/sda8 -------------------------- 36 GB ---------- 83 ---------- Linux

Entonces con este esquepa de particiones, mi partición de arranque BIOS sería /dev/sda5 y la partición de arranque Linux sería /dev/sda6. por lo que el comando de instalación de GRUB2 debería ser grub-install /dev/sda5 pero al ejecutarlo me aparece lo siguiente:

```
(chroot) livecd # grub-install /dev/sda5

Installing for i386-pc platform.

grub-install: error: unable to identify a filesystem in hostdisk//dev/sda; safety can't be performed.

```

Ahora bien si ejecuto el mismo comando pero en SDA6 me arroja lo siguiente:

```
(chroot) livecd # grub-install /dev/sda6

Installing for i386-pc platform.

grub-install: warning: File system 'ext2' doesn't support embedding.

grub-install: warning: Embedding in not possible. GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists. Howeber, block lists are UNRELIABLE abd their use in discouraged..

grub-install: error: will not proced with blocklists.
```

Me podrían apoyar indicandome que estoy haciendo mal.

Muchas gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

 *javier0730 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> al ejecutar la instrucción grub2‐install /dev/sda me arroja un error.
> 
> ...

 ¿Qué dice el mensaje de error?

 *javier0730 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> la partición de arranque Linux sería /dev/sda6. por lo que el comando de instalación de GRUB2 debería ser grub-install /dev/sda5
> 
> ...

 No. Aunque la partición de arranque sea sda6, el comando de instalación de grub tiene como argumento el nombre del disco completo, sda en este caso.

Las configuraciones y comandos a ejecutar son distintas según el tipo de tabla de particiones del disco (GPT o MBR) y del modo de arranque que utilices (UEFI o BIOS).

----------

